# mountoptionen häufen sich bei dm-crypt device

## morpheus2051

Hallo!

Ich habe auf meinem Laptop ein dm-crypt Device mit einem EXT4 Dateisystem. Wenn ich zwischen Netzadapter und Akku wechsele, remounte ich meine Dateisystem um u.a. die commit-Zeiten anzupassen. 

Ich verwende dazu folgenden Befehl, der über meinen ACPI-Deamon angestoßen wird:

```
mount -t crypt -o remount,rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro,journal_checksum,journal_async_commit,commit=0,data=ordered /dev/sda7 /daten
```

Jetzt häufen sich aber bei dem DM-Crypt Device die Mountoptionen, wie sich folgend erkennen lässt:

```
mount | grep sda7

/dev/sda7 on /daten type crypt (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro,journal_checksum,journal_async_commit,commit=0,errors=remount-ro,journal_checksum,journal_async_commit,commit=0,commit=0,errors=remount-ro,journal_checksum,journal_async_commit,commit=0,errors=remount-ro,journal_checksum,journal_async_commit,commit=0,commit=0,commit=0)
```

Tausche ich das "-t crypt" durch "-t ext4" ändert sich an der Situation nichts. Wie kann ich vermeiden, dass sich die Mountoptionen häufen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

MfG

morpheus

----------

## kernelOfTruth

"it's not a bug it's a feature !"  :Wink: 

I sehe das auch schon seit ein paar Monaten,

vielleicht weiß ja jemand Bescheid, warum das überhaupt passiert   :Confused: 

----------

